# mySQL bei Select datetime in Unix-Timestamp ?



## Ben Ben (22. Januar 2004)

Hi Folks,

leider bin ich mit diesem Problem etwas ratlos. Ich habe in meiner Tabelle zwei Daten in dem Format von "DateTime" (und nein ich will sie da auch nicht als Timestamp speichern  ).
Nun will ich aber, weil ich sie zur Verarbeitung ein einziges Mal als Unix-Timestamp brauche der Einfachheit direkt bei der Select-Anweisung als Unix-Timestamp auslesen, sprich das mit das Umwandeln mySQL erledigt.
Irgendjemand eine Idee sonst muss ich das mein Script nach der Abfrage machen lassen (was nicht schlimm ist, aber unschön  )

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## melmager (22. Januar 2004)

select unix_timestamp(deindatefeld) from .......


----------



## Ben Ben (22. Januar 2004)

Danke, funtz 1a


----------

